# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Query On Commercial Services

## Tyrion16

Hi,

I tried purchasing a $50 subscription in the commercial services section.

However - neither did it accept my paypal, nor my cards.

Note that I use this paypal account of mine extensively and so do the cards.

Any help from the admins is appreciated.

Thanks!

----------


## FDibbins

I will pass this on to the tech team for you, thank you for raising this

----------


## Tyrion16

Hi FDibbins,

What is the alternative if I wish to subscribe to the service?

Thanks.

----------


## FDibbins

I am sorry you are having a problem with this, I have - again - passed this on to mamagement

What is your question, anyway?

----------


## Tyrion16

Hi FDibbins,

Sent you a PM. But could not see it reflected in my sent items (tried Twice)

Please let me know if you received it.

Thanks.

----------


## FDibbins

I did receive them, and replied in PM.  Again, I apologize for the problems you are having, I have again queried teh Tech Team with this

----------


## Tyrion16

Thanks.

By the way just for information, the error I get is:





> We are not able to process your payment using your PayPal account at this time. Please return to the merchant's website and try using a different payment method (if available).

----------

